# 500K in income for Youth Soccer Directors?



## younothat (Aug 30, 2018)

Yup that's right half a million in income for a well known director of a bigger Socal Club

The voice is disguised but 235K base salary +  camps, privates, *parking*, tournaments so grosses close to half a million dollar a year.

The chap is obviously English even with the voice disguised but if you ever wondered what's up with Pay to Play & who profits here you go


----------



## Slammerdad (Aug 30, 2018)

younothat said:


> Yup that's right half a million in income for a well known director of a bigger Socal Club
> 
> The voice is disguised but 235K base salary +  camps, privates, *parking*, tournaments so grosses close to half a million dollar a year.
> 
> The chap is obviously English even with the voice disguised but if you ever wondered what's up with Pay to Play & who profits here you go


Um.....this was fake...you know that right?  The entire thing was a scam from these two and the second brother admits it and imitates the voice......

That said, and speaking from my own experience,  my daughter is part of a mega club and I can tell you that none of the coaches are driving around in Tesla's.  In fact, I would say that they make less than most of the parents on the team who support the team.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2018)

Read what it says at about 7:56 mark.


----------



## younothat (Aug 30, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Um.....this was fake...you know that right?  The entire thing was a scam from these two and the second brother admits it and imitates the voice......
> 
> That said, and speaking from my own experience,  my daughter is part of a mega club and I can tell you that none of the coaches are driving around in Tesla's.  In fact, I would say that they make less than most of the parents on the team who support the team.


Of course its satire that's the point....all the questions & answers are setups and your right its not the coaches who are raking in the $


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 30, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Um.....this was fake...you know that right?  The entire thing was a scam from these two and the second brother admits it and imitates the voice......
> 
> That said, and speaking from my own experience,  my daughter is part of a mega club and I can tell you that none of the coaches are driving around in Tesla's.  In fact, I would say that they make less than most of the parents on the team who support the team.


1/2 million is way off the mark, but you must be too naive if you think that DOC's at big clubs don't make 3 figures out of youth sports.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2018)

This video was wack from the beginning.  Pretty much anytime you see the all caps and exclamation points and every time you see the word "SHOCKING" used in the title of a written piece or video clip, you can guarantee it's bullshit.  Even though they end the video by admitting it's fake, I think this shit makes real problems harder to confront because it just fans the flames of overreaction.  Clubs do make load of money on parking, and some club directors do some of the crap they talk about, but to exaggerate it like this and get a bunch of half-baked reactions is dumb.  Half the people just see the first bit and because of confirmation bias, they perpetuate exaggerated narratives with the effect that that the reality of the situation doesn't seem so bad (so if the DoC isn't really making $500k gross but more like $250K gross which is true, then it's all good, right?) and people who are legitimately pointing out the sleaziness of pay-to-play look like over-reactive simpletons who will fall for any easy set up like this.   

If there was a club soccer DoC who ran an honest, ethical operation, and who got the very best out of his players, and who also was a master at taking average kids and turning them into decent players, or talented kids and turning them into exceptional soccer players, or exceptional players and turning them into world class players, whose paying public was delighted with the service his club provides, I wouldn't care if he made a million per year.  He'd have freaking earned it.  On the other hand, if you've got an unethical used-car salesman in a tracksuit whose only true skill is marketing and preying on naive parents and using the ambition of their children to squeeze out their pocketbooks, I would be pissed to know that he made even $50k a year.  

People who made this video are trolls and the people who pass it on are either trolls or dummies.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> If there was a club soccer DoC who ran an honest, ethical operation, and who got the very best out of his players, and who also was a master at taking average kids and turning them into decent players, or talented kids and turning them into exceptional soccer players, or exceptional players and turning them into world class players, whose paying public was delighted with the service his club provides, I wouldn't care if he made a million per year.  He'd have freaking earned it.  On the other hand, if you've got an unethical used-car salesman in a tracksuit whose only true skill is marketing and preying on naive parents and using the ambition of their children to squeeze out their pocketbooks, I would be pissed to know that he made even $50k a year.


If there are DOC's doing anything remotely close to what you described as ideal please post examples or references would like to hear more about these people.

Nobody it seems can take a joke or prank anymore,  the troll line is overused.  Sacha Baron Cohen’s Who Is America? satirist’s series has not really caught on in America but with the PC environment we live in hard to make anything but a "5 second" punch line anymore it seems.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2018)

jpeter said:


> If there are DOC's doing anything remotely close to what you described as ideal please post examples or references would like to hear more about these people.


Ha.  Let's just say such an example is purely theoretical. 


jpeter said:


> Nobody it seems can take a joke or prank anymore, the troll line is overused.


Fine, call them "click-bait shock jocks".  But it is trolling, whether you think that label is used up or not.  It's not "satire" when you package it as reality, and then at the end you go, "JK! LOL!  We totally made that up!"  

Whatever.  If you thought it was really well done comedy with an esoteric layer of biting social commentary on youth sports, I'm sure you find plenty of similarly stimulating material on YouTube.  I think it's lame. We can disagree and it has nothing to do with PC anything.  

Boy I'm grumpy today...


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 31, 2018)

Yet one of their kids play at Albion!


----------



## jpeter (Aug 31, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Yet one of their kids play at Albion!


Ha, i bet that's where some of the material comes from, that and maybe Surf where that player moved to...

The director of Albion does have a bunch of income sources, club, tournaments, leagues, camps, pros, etc so who knows how much? at least 300k according to what's been posted via financal statements from different DBA'S.

We've had some good DOC's, the ones that also coach instead of just manage and I never cared much what they make.  These guys cared enough to make a video, even a cheesy one like this so it's was there way to vent  IMO.     Some of us post on this site doing the same and try to argue about the samantatics even though we can agree that we wish youth soccer was more affordable to more people.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 31, 2018)

Non profit clubs' DOC's compensation is public info via IRS form 990.  We're at one of the bigger clubs and our DOC's reported salary was $80k.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 31, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Non profit clubs' DOC's compensation is public info via IRS form 990.  We're at one of the bigger clubs and our DOC's reported salary was $80k.


Yeah and you're looking at just use one 990, they get income from several different entities and companies.    Notice that the tournament is not on that 990 nor is the rec league, camps, privates, parking,  franchise/afflicates, etc the list goes on and they have several souces of income


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 31, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yeah and you're looking at just use one 990, they get income from several different entities and companies.    Notice that the tournament is not on that 990 nor is the rec league, camps, privates, parking,  franchise/afflicates, etc the list goes on and they have several souces of income


I don't see anything wrong with a coach or director trying to make extra income by running/working a camp provided that there is zero pressure for their players to attend.


----------



## Fact (Aug 31, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Yet one of their kids play at Albion!


This is classic. Other than the 500k since Ginns keeps most of the $ for himself,  I thought a lot of the speech pattern could have been taken directly from Crowe.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 31, 2018)

Running a club can't be easy.  Fields, leagues, accounting, insurance, parents, kids, referees, uniforms, travel, etc, etc.
It is a full time job and then some.
If you have a club with 1,000+ kids in it, I'd say that making 6 figures+ is an ok thing.  If you have 1,000 players x $2,500 per player = $2.5 million. Factor in tournament costs (300 teams x $900 per entry = $270k) and other income (sponsorships, etc), you are running a $3-$5 million business.
Here is what I have an issue with.
A club runs a tournament as a way to make extra money.  I know at one particular club on the West Coast - the person who runs their tournament is taking home about 25% of the revenue from the tournament (not sure if gross or net).  This is on top of his other paid job at the club.  I assume this is typical for most tournaments.  I have no problem with them making money because running tournaments is not easy.
What I do have trouble with is that the clubs then require parents to volunteer to run this tournament.  One parent a few years ago reached out to the local Lions Heart Group  (youth group that does volunteer work) to help them out.  Volunteer work should be volunteer work.  Not to ease the financial burden of an entity that is making money.


----------



## soccer dude (Aug 31, 2018)

I have one better and not sure if other clubs do the same thing but why is it that we have to volunteer for our own tournament and then pay full price for a tournament in which we are partially running???  I remember several years ago in a smaller club that we paid half price for such things since we helped run it.  That seems more fair.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 31, 2018)

Fact said:


> This is classic. Other than the 500k since Ginns keeps most of the $ for himself,  I thought a lot of the speech pattern could have been taken directly from Crowe.


Just think about it, he has an office in La Jolla, drives a Range Rover, but never heard of him charging of parking though....


----------



## jpeter (Aug 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Running a club can't be easy.  Fields, leagues, accounting, insurance, parents, kids, referees, uniforms, travel, etc, etc.
> It is a full time job and then some.
> If you have a club with 1,000+ kids in it, I'd say that making 6 figures+ is an ok thing.  If you have 1,000 players x $2,500 per player = $2.5 million. Factor in tournament costs (300 teams x $900 per entry = $270k) and other income (sponsorships, etc), you are running a $3-$5 million business.
> Here is what I have an issue with.
> ...


Yeah that's the rub and these guys are poking fun in a cheesy way at some of the situations.   Free labor and advertising yet somebodies profiting....

Similar to way camps are promoted, see or hear about those on the clubs monthly newsletter, email blast or flyer they pass out after practice but then find out they don't invest those $ back into the club in most cases.

Been with teams where the parents or coaches did all the work including securing field permits, scheduling games, friendlies, paying & entering in to leagues, tournaments,  getting uniforms at reasonable rates / wo the markups, etc.  We payed a small club fee and the team treasurer paid the coach directly out of the team fees along with everything else needed.  There was a fund raising coordinator and overall team manager and we always voted on how to spend the teams $ and what comps to enter into.  This model is more work for the parents so I can see why some would just rather pay more and let someone else handle that stuff.

The other way which worked for us as well is when you're on a sponsored team and have basically no parents involved in operations or finances.  All you really need in a club/organization Manager with good communication skills who makes sure everything is done and paid in a timely manner.

In most clubs parents are volunteering there time to help, doing fun raisers, managing things because the want whats best for there kids or opportunities for others so hats off to all of them, there really the ones who keep these clubs going and the fees down as much as possible.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> I have one better and not sure if other clubs do the same thing but why is it that we have to volunteer for our own tournament and then pay full price for a tournament in which we are partially running???  I remember several years ago in a smaller club that we paid half price for such things since we helped run it.  That seems more fair.


When a club brings on an affiliate, it’s typical that they want the new club to bring a high percentage of teams to their tournament.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 4, 2018)

younothat said:


> The chap is obviously English even with the voice disguised


Accent was obviously Scottish, definitely NOT English. The whole thing was an exaggerated hoax, but probably not totally inaccurate!


----------



## broshark (Sep 4, 2018)

coaches and DOC's should work for free.  Obviously, my kids deserve the best coaches but no way I want them to make a living.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 4, 2018)

broshark said:


> coaches and DOC's should work for free.  Obviously, my kids deserve the best coaches but no way I want them to make a living.


I think a lot of parents really do think this way.............


----------

